# Out now: Monitor (Original Video Game Soundtrack)



## philippe (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm really pleased to announce the release of my score for the video game MONITOR. The game itself is set to be released on STEAM in September. Listen to the score on Spotify:


----------



## ghobii (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds great! Tried to check out the game, but it doesn't seem to be on Steam yet. And googling "video game monitor"...yeah, pointless.


----------



## philippe (Aug 23, 2017)

ghobii said:


> Sounds great! Tried to check out the game, but it doesn't seem to be on Steam yet. And googling "video game monitor"...yeah, pointless.



Thanks!

Here's the STEAM Greenlit page to learn more about the game: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/updates/890033338/1493635407


----------



## ghobii (Aug 24, 2017)

philippe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's the STEAM Greenlit page to learn more about the game: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/updates/890033338/1493635407


Interesting idea. I think it would depend heavily on the voice actors skills to keep you immersed. One thing I noticed about the sound, is the actors sound like they are speaking directly into the mic, as opposed to being picked up from a bug somewhere in the room. There's no ambience to the sound. I only watched the trailer, so maybe the game is different.


----------



## philippe (Aug 25, 2017)

ghobii said:


> One thing I noticed about the sound, is the actors sound like they are speaking directly into the mic, as opposed to being picked up from a bug somewhere in the room. There's no ambience to the sound. I only watched the trailer, so maybe the game is different.



I agree regarding the voices. I should mention the videos online were created during production and the voices have been improved in post-production since then. The game is fully voiced featuring 15 voice actors and there's 10 unique endings to find! It will be free to play. Thanks for checking it out.


----------

